# هدايا للرجال حصريا



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

يعنى كتير ما تتعب اختيار هدايا للرجال  
خطيبك / زوجك / والدك / اخوكى 

طبعا الستات هداياهم متنوعة ورائعة 
لانهم معلش الاروع 
لذا يتفنن المبدعون باهداهم الهدايا الجميلة والمبتكرة 

ههههههههههههههههههههه

افكار لهدايا الرجال حصريا 


من قرائاتى على النت 


:download:



*،؛، 1 ،؛،*

*،؛، الـمـيـدالية ،؛،*

*،؛، ممكن تكون بفكرة غريبة وان كانت عادية يفضل بأن تكون ماركة علشان تلفت الانتباه ،؛،*





*،؛، 2 ،؛، *

*،؛، صندوق مخصص لحفظ الساعات ،؛،*





*،؛، 3 ،؛،*

*،؛، slippers ... ،؛،*

*،؛، يكون بلون حلو يفضل سادة ،؛،*





*،؛، 4 ،؛،*

*،؛، اذا كان الشخص اللي بنعطيه الهدية مثلا دكتور أو مهندس ،؛،*

*،؛، ومن هالشغلات اللي تفرض عليه لبس البدلة ،؛،*

*،؛، فممكن نختارله كرفته ،؛،*





*،؛، 5 ،؛،*

*،؛، ساعه يد ،؛،*

*،؛، وصراحة تكون احلى إذا كانت بألماس ،؛،*





*،؛، 6 ،؛، *

*،؛، حافظ البطاقات ،؛،*

*،؛، وهذي نعطيها للي عنده اكروت عليها أرقام تلفوناته وشغله ،، بحكم شغلته ،؛،*





*،؛، 7 ،؛،*

*،؛، باقة من المعطرات ولكريمات ممكن تكون للجسم أو للوجه لبعد الحلاقة ،؛،*





*،؛، 8 ،؛،*

*،؛، بجـامة نوم أو قميص للطلعة أو شماغ ،؛،*







*،؛، 9 ،؛،*

*،؛، حلو للأكل مثل :الكاكاو ، كيكة أو حتى بسكوت ،؛،*




*،؛، 10 ،؛،*

*،؛، منظر للمكتب أو للغرفة ،؛،*





*،؛، 11 ،؛،*

*،؛، محفظة ،؛،*





*،؛، 12 ،؛،*

*،؛، عطر ويكون جديد توه نازل وماركه معروفه ،؛،*





*،؛، 13 ،؛،*

*،؛، قلم ماركة أو كبك ،؛،*





*،؛، 14 ،؛،*

*،؛، حقيبة عمل للأوراق الرسمية أوحقيبة للسفر ،؛،*

*،؛، وتعطى لشخص عمله يتطلب مثل هالنوع من حقائب العمل ،؛،*

*،؛، أو حقيبة سفر لشخص كثير السفر ،؛،*







*،؛، 15 ،؛،*

*،؛، كاميرا ديجيتال أو موبايل اخر موديل ،؛،*

*،؛، طبعا أختار هالهدية ان عرفت ان الشخص عنده موبايل أو كاميرا قديمة ،؛،*




*،؛، تغليف الهدية يلعب دور اكبير فلازم ننتبه على شكل التغليف وتزيينه ،؛،*

*،؛، وإذا اخترتوا أي هدية ابتعدوا عن الألوان الغريبة ويفضل تستخدمون الالوان الهادية *


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

* الهدايا على ذوقى *

*من تجميعى من النت *


*مش منقول *


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (13 مايو 2010)

فكره رائعه

وهدايا جميله

أشكرك أختى الغاليه


ودى هديه منى ليكى





​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> فكره رائعه​
> 
> وهدايا جميله​
> أشكرك أختى الغاليه​
> ...


 



:download:


ربنا يخليك ا النهيسى 
ملاك المنتدى بجد 

شكرا لك لتشجيعك 
وهديتك الرقيقة


----------



## besm alslib (13 مايو 2010)

*ولو اني مش راجل يعني هههههههههههه*

*بس هشكرك عالهدايا وخصوصا ان عيد ميلاد mein mann الشهر الجاي *

*ودايما ببقى محتاره اهديه ايه اهو المره دي لقتلي مساعده ههههههههههه*


*تسلم ايديكي حبيبتي على مجهودك المميز*​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2010)

اله الهدايا الجميله دى كلها

الزوق الرفيع 

انتى كده بترضى الكل 

الشباب والبنات 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر 

ويبارك فى مجهودك الجميل 
​


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> اله الهدايا الجميله دى كلها​
> 
> الزوق الرفيع ​
> انتى كده بترضى الكل ​
> ...


 


:download:


اللة يخليكى ا كاندى كل السكر والكاندى 

انت الواحة الراقية اللى بتحضن موضوعاتى  الغلبانة  بجد 
الموضوع بيبتهج بمرور حضرتك فية 

شكرا استاذتى الغالية عليا جدا جدا


----------



## asmicheal (13 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *ولو اني مش راجل يعني هههههههههههه*​
> 
> *بس هشكرك عالهدايا وخصوصا ان عيد ميلاد mein mann الشهر الجاي *​
> *ودايما ببقى محتاره اهديه ايه اهو المره دي لقتلي مساعده ههههههههههه*​
> ...


 


:download:

على فكرة انتى ملهمتى للموضوع دة 


بموضوعك عن يوم الرجل 
بصراحة 
الرجل الشرقى 

بجد 

لا ينال الاهتمام والرقة واللمسات الاجنبية الراقية والرقيقة 

فقلت ننصف الرجالة الشرقيين شوية 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا غاليتى السورية مرورك الرقيق


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2010)

راااااااااااااااائع يا اسماشيل
شكرا لييييييييييكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## govany shenoda (12 يونيو 2010)

_الهدايا حلوه اوي
انا كنت بحتار اجيب ايه في عيد ميلاد جوزي
ديه افكار حلوه
ربنا يفرح قلبيك_​


----------



## سور (13 يونيو 2010)

الرجاله ديه حاجتهم تحير 
ومش بيعجبهم حاجه
جبت الساعه قالى متعود على اللى معايا
جبت الموبايل قالى لا نوعه مش مريحنى
جبت لاب توب اتركن ماستعملوش
اعمل ايه فيهم الرجاله ديه
ندور بقى على باقى الهدايا اللى قولتى عليها
ميرررسى اسميشال دايما كده تعبينك معانا وبتفكريلنا​


----------



## losivertheprince (13 يونيو 2010)

*سلام المسيح
هدايا جميلة يا أستاذة 
على فكرة انا بحب الكرافتات قوى يعنى بتبقى شيك وخاصة أن الحقيقة زوق البنات أجمل كتير فى إختيارها
ربنا يخليكى وتفتكرينا كمان وكمان*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## tasoni queena (14 يونيو 2010)

حلوة اوى دى

وطبعا الصورة اللى فيها هتبقى صورتى غصب عنه

ههههههههههههههههه

شكرا اسماشيل للموضوع الجميل
​


----------



## asmicheal (14 يونيو 2010)

​


----------

